# Hacer un control remoto por radiofrecuencia de 2 canales



## Urbano (Ago 16, 2007)

Quisiera fabricar un control remoto por radiofrecuencia de dos canales, que funcione a 9 voltios, que sea capaz de invertir la polaridad en ambos canales.

yo quisiera que me dierais todos los elementos como lista de componentes, esquemas, diagramas, etc y si puede ser que me lo explicarais paso a paso como en lo de Como Hacer Un Transmisor de FM.

Gracias y saludos de antemano.


----------



## steinlager (Ago 17, 2007)

http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_remote_control/RF_remote_control.htm

ahi tienes el esquema y un poco de explicacion


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 13, 2008)

hola steinlager, a mi tambien me interesa el diseño de RC,me podrias facilitar, algunos link, como ese de arriba, o algun tutorial sobre como diseñar mi radiocontrol, desde cero. 8) 

se programar pic, y mimeta es acoplar el control a un sistema microcontrolado, yarmar una especie de mini robot con  muchas funciones.

gracias por la ayuda.. 8)  8)


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2008)

ufffff la verdad que esos componentes son rarisimos (en mi caso) y parecen caros $$$$. Creo que habria q buscar otra forma!


----------



## mauricio27ni (Ene 14, 2008)

yo tambien he buscado como hacer uno y he pensado con un decodificador dtfm como el lm567 en lo que estoy pegado es en el generador de tonos para el mismo y la manera de trasmitir los datos, creo que me complico menos la vida si transmito los datos por infrarojos y no por rf y para generar los tonos quizas el super temporizador 555 me pueda ayudar, vere que dia me pongo armarlo y luego les subo el diagrama. saludos


----------



## steinlager (Ene 15, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ufffff la verdad que esos componentes son rarisimos (en mi caso) y parecen caros $$$$. Creo que habria q buscar otra forma!



pues son un poco caros... otra opcion serio por medio de IR.. aunq la distancia pues no es mucha q digamos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 15, 2008)

Si, pero tambien existen unos IC's que tambien se pueden emplear, el problema es conseguirlos!


----------



## edupes (Ene 17, 2008)

siento ser tan pesado pero os voy a explicar para que lo quiero para que veais como adptarlo ya que yo no entiendo muchas cosas de las que poneis.
es un barco pequeñito y quiero que tenga funcion para un motor(si se puede adelante y atras aunque no es indispensable), un motor para el timon (derecha e izquieda) y otro motor para manejar unas compuertas (abrir y cerrar). querria que me pusierais un circuito y como conectarlo. muchos simbolos de los circuitos no se lo que son si me lo poneis chapo. saludos y gracias


----------



## edupes (Ene 17, 2008)

los mandos de 3 canales tienen 2 servos no?¿ no se podria usar la funcion adelante para que valla hacia alante el motor la de marcha atras para que eche la carga y el otro para girar?¿creeis que esto me serviria?
http://cgi.ebay.es/Futaba-Skysport-...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## somebody (Ene 17, 2008)

ese es un control remoto para dos motores servos, tu los deberas de colocar donde tu quieras en tu proyecto y van a mover dependiendo hacia donde gires la palanca

con un motor controlas hacia adelante y hacia atras
con otro giros de izquierda y derecha.
en realidad es el mismo tipo de motor....estos tipos de motores si los conectas con cierto tipo de polaridad giran en un sentido y cuando inviertes la polaridad tambien cambias el giro


----------



## somebody (Ene 17, 2008)

con un motor controlas hacia adelante y hacia atras
con otro giros de izquierda y derecha.
en realidad es el mismo tipo de motor....estos tipos de motores si los conectas con cierto tipo de polaridad giran en un sentido y cuando inviertes la polaridad tambien cambias el giro[/youtube]


----------



## edupes (Ene 18, 2008)

vale pero a ver yo que es lo que necesito para eso? un mando, un receptor supongo y los servos, si yo quiero que tenga funcion alante-atras, derecha-izquierda y abrir compuertas (y a ser posible cerrarlas) cuantos servos me hacen falta 3 ? ycomo funciona exactamente un servo que es lo que hace?


----------



## somebody (Ene 18, 2008)

un servo motor, es un motor normal con engranes lo que hace es que tenga fuerza para girarlos, esto es para adaptarlo como tu quieras.

y con un motor controlas dos movimientos (ya sea izq o der o bien delante y atras), por lo que veo quieres abrir y cerrar tmbien compuertas, esto lo hace con otro motor mas, en total seria 3, me explico?

te comento en años anteriores con servos motores controle un brazo robotico, unicamente los coloque bien para pudiera dar bien los giros y levantar las partes de los brazos; en esta ocasion tuve que colocar dos servos conectados entre sí, para girar pues necesitaba mas fuerzas. dependiendo tu proyecto es los servos que necesites
pq no vas haciendo tu proyecto y lo pones para ir viendo como vas?


----------



## edupes (Ene 18, 2008)

a ver el servo que es lo que hace para que el motur funcione?


----------



## edupes (Ene 18, 2008)

otra cosa los mandos tambien pueden ir a gas? como es eso?esque he estado mirando por internet y en otros idiomas y he entendido eso


----------



## somebody (Ene 18, 2008)

servo=motor+caja reductor(engranes)
y solo alimentas corriente y funciona....checa esto:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomotor

no se a que te refiers de gas


----------



## edupes (Ene 18, 2008)

vale esto me aclara bastante este tema entonces es como un motor de continua pero que se queda quieto cuando deja de llegare corriente no? entonces me serviria para aguantar las compuertas cerradas con la carga dentro no?

lo del gas lo entiendo como que se usa como en lgar de la bateria lo cual no entiendo eso es lo que no me quedaba claro. esque pienso comprar un mando 
 Características del artículo - Radiocontrol	
Tipo: 	
Helicóptero
Marca: 	
Futaba
Fuente de alimentación: 	
Gas
es lo que me echa para atras [/img]


----------



## somebody (Ene 18, 2008)

asi es...

no se que sea eso de gas


----------



## edupes (Ene 18, 2008)

y lo que escribo del servo es correcto?


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 29, 2008)

oye, no estoy seguro, pero tengo por ai 3 baterias bl-5c de nokia, las podria usar como fuente de poder para controlar, un servo, y dos pequeños motores DC, mas el sistema del receptor RF,
se que son baterias de buen poder, pero no estoy seguro que me den la corriente necesaria para ello. 8) 

o si  es necesario comprar baterias nuevas para dicho fin


----------



## nsblenin (Feb 14, 2008)

que es lo que hay debajo del ht12e?
http://www.robodacta.com.mx/UserFiles/File/DIAGRAMAS.pdf
son interruptores?
gracias


----------



## somebody (Feb 14, 2008)

si, asi es


----------



## rodrigo velazquez (Feb 26, 2008)

son aproximadamente 19 o 20 euros


----------



## matgg (May 25, 2009)

que tal? nesecito ayuda para utilizar ese control remoto pero en lugar de utilizar LED´s quiero ponerle servomotores¿es posible?
¿como hago para que reciba la señal justa de cto voltaje quiero para el servo y no que gire hasta el tope?
dfesde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Siddharta (Jun 18, 2009)

Tengo una gran duda   , que significa que un control rc tenga 2 canles o 6 canales ...?


----------



## matgg (Abr 4, 2010)

encontre este diagrama para armar un radiocontrol muy facil hasta con 6 canales analogicos, es facikl y barato. todavia no lo armo cuando lo arme les comento 
http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/index.htm esa es la pagina
cualquier cosa avisen hasta luego


----------



## shadow_x (Abr 4, 2010)

hay una respuesta muy simple y sencilla para hacer un radio control y es usar los HT12 con los transmisores y receptores de radiofrecuencia.


----------



## shadown (Ago 20, 2010)

Ya lo habian puesto pero hace falta un poco de explicacion.

  El segundo diagrama que ponen en este hilo, usa los encoder-decoder HT12, los cuales te ahorran muchos problemas y dolores de cabeza, ademas de ser sencillos de usar.
  Usan modulos de RF a 315Mhz, lo cual te da aprox. 100m a campo abierto y 30m o menos en lugares con muchas paredes, entiendase grosor del concreto.
  Utilizan la modulacion ASK (Amplitude Shift Keying) o Modulacion por cambio de Amplitud, el cual es ya muy conocido y encuentras mucha informacion al respecto, pero tiene sus desventajas (Ruido).

Dado ya esto, veamos como hace el mago su magia.

Todo control remoto se basa en tener un emisor y un receptor, los cuales se basan en 3 cosas. La informacion a enviar, el codificador/decodificador y la antena que trabaja a Xhz de frecuencia. Los HT12 son obiamente los codificadores/decodificadores, los cuales manda la informacion a la antena en forma serial(un solo cable con los ceros y unos). La antena puede ser desde un simple cable de 1/4 de la longitud de onda en que se trabaja, hasta un pequeno modulo de RF para circuito impreso como el mostrado en el diagrama; y pues la informacion, puede ser introducida desde un simple boton hasta un complejo sistema por microcontrolador.

La configuracion mas comun, para cualquier aplicacion seria:   Informacion-->Encoder--> Antena----->Aire----->Antena-->Decoder-->Informacion

Sin importar la aplicacion, todo se reduce a este esquema, aunque algunas personas optarian por manejar la informacion y codificarla en un simple micro por cuestiones tanto de partes disponibles como de comodidad.

Micro-->Antena----->Aire----->Antena-->Micro

Ejem.   Botonera-->HT12E-->TWS-BS-6----->Aire----->RWS-374-3-->HT12D-->Relevador o servo

Algunas adaptaciones se deben hacer por obias razones de potencia y consumo al controlar con el decoder cualquier circuito diferente a un TTL de 5v, pero eso depende de la aplicacion.

Bueno, espero que esta informacion le sirva a alguien y ayude a despejar algunas dudas, ademas, eh aqui la forma en que yo haria un circuito de este tipo(ojo, me gusta tener amplitud de trabajo por eso uso antenas de casi 300m). Si falta algo o me equivoco en algo haganlo saber para que otros aprendan de los errores.

Botonera-->HT12E-->HM-T915----->Aire(300m max)----->HM-R915-->HT12D-->Rele


PS: Longitud de onda= Vel Luz/Frecuencia trabajo


http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_remote_control/RF_remote_control.htm


----------



## Malcom (Sep 12, 2010)

Que tal traego un proyecto en mente con RF quiero ver si se puede tener mas de un transmisor pero que el decodificador pueda distinguir cual es cual ademas de que en dado caso de que un transmisor este fuera de la señal pero el segundo esta a mitad de camido del receptor y el otro transmisor este le ayude a llegar al receptor no se si me di a entender masomenos la idea digo tampoco se mucho acerca de esto pero apenas estoy empezando a leer sobre esto

si alguien me pudiera decir si es posible hacerlo o darme algun tip se los agradeceria mucho 

Gracias


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 18, 2010)

Me ha quedado muy claro Shadown. Muchas gracias de verdad ! Eres un ídolo


----------



## frivoldeux (Feb 25, 2011)

Pues observe el primer link y el diagrama y la verdad es muy sencillo, solo hay que conseguir los CI TLP434A y RLP434A lo demás son dos microcontraladores, si quieres gastar menos en la fabricación de este Control RF y sabes como programa PIC es muy sencillo, el pic que puedes utilizar en el transmisor puede ser uno de la serie PIC12 y si nos fijamos bien lo único que hace es enviar una frecuencia por el PIN B0 tu puedes progamarla a tu gusto pensemos que envías una cantidad de 100 pulsos en un segundo, entonces en la programación del PIC del receptor que se me ocurre un 16FXX con interrupción externa es donde ira conectada la patita del RLP434A (digital data out) y este meterla al pic hacer una comparación (si alguna variable definida para la interrupción externa (100) entonces has) y en base a esta enviar una orden a un puerto configurado como salida, el numero de canales lo puedes definir con la cantidad de comparaciones que hagas y claro con la cantidad de instrucciones en pulsos programados para enviar desde el transmisor, yo hice algo así hace ya unos años y funciono de maravilla para un robot con 8 canales, el problema en las salidas que yo tuve fue filtrar la señal, bueno espero que sirva de algo mi aportación, si alguna duda nos metemos mas a fondo y logramos hacer ese RF.
Yo utilice un 16F para el trasmisor y un 18F para el receptor por la cantidad de instrucciones y sensores de mi robot... Espero ayude.


----------



## Neybero (Feb 27, 2011)

Entiendo que el TWS y el RWS son dos modulos para recepcion y transmision. Bajo que referencia y como puedo conseguirlos?
Existe alguna forma de localizarlos en un manual de semi conductores?


----------

